# The Promethead: A different kind of Space Opera



## judge_mel

A search for answers through the ashes of a recently fallen galactic civilization:

Two centuries after the sudden galaxy wide collapse, Althea Ram seeks to understand the forces which caused it. This is complicated by the nature of the invaders who control the most advanced technologies  and the fact that the small pocket of societies that still survive view her actions as the highest possible crimes - and a threat to their very existence.

_The Promethead_ a post-apocalyptic space opera series - combines elements familiar to science fiction fans including artificial intelligence, nanotechnology, interstellar politics, genetics, cybernetics and psionics woven into one complete narrative epic. 

This series will be available in several full-length text/audio novels prior to being published in trade paperback and CD MP3 audio. The first story in the series, _The Undeniable Labyrinth_ is currently being serialized weekly on 
http://www.imaginativescifi.com and available in freely available ebook text and audiobook mp3 formats.

Intrigued?


----------



## judge_mel

The Undeniable Labyrinth novel is now available online at thepromethead.net/10


----------

